# what will i be entitled to ? need your help desperatly



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi all, 

Ok so i am going a bit out of my ind stir crazy at the moment and have a headache that feels could drag on until i get a clearer image in my head.

I have been gong through finances and because of my work we do not get the same allowance at maternity so we will start of on the adoption allowance (believe it is £128 approx per week).  my hubby only works part time and does not come out with much money a month (about £800) but what will be entitled to as extras, I have looked up child benefits which is £20.30 per week, i know we can afford our little one when the time comes, we have been approved as adopters and have our first link (just waiting to hear back from social workers) but just really need some advice of you guys that have been here before.

Very confused as to what we can or cant claim for    

thank you in advance for all your help


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

No idea with benefits as we are only entitled to child benefit. Your best bet is to go on tax office website. They have an online calculator which will estimate what you are entitled to.

Have you asked your hr department if they can match adoption with maternity. Many people face this problem but employers have changed the policies when challenged. You could also mention as from 2015 the statutory adoption leave will match maternity.

Good luck with your link


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

hi loopylou29, thanks for your reply, yeah had a word with work but they cant budge on that.  I also looked at the website also on direct.gov and very confusing, it was asking for my salary last year which was a lot and said i would not be entitled to anything lol.  Think i may have to see someone to get this sorted.

x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

If you cannot get your employer to match maternity entitlements then I think CAB may be your best bet.  I'm not sure of your circumstances but you may find you need to be creative I.e. Your DH take adoption leave and you take a period of unpaid leave or reduce to part time.  

Not always ideal but sometimes thinking around the problem may give you more options in the longer run.

Good luck with your link.
X


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

If your circumstances change within a tax year they can re calculate your entitlement based on your current income but you would need to speak with them.
Might be worth asking your sw if they can pay an allowance while you are on adoption leave as your employers policy doesn't match maternity.


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

I am on maternity pay at the moment and it is £132 weekly, theres not much of a difference if your getting £128, though I suppose, every penny counts xxx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Naddie,

Currently there is a large discrepancy between maternity and adoption statutory pay - mat pays 90/100% of your normal pay for the first 6 weeks but Adoption Stat pay is the same as SMP from week one. Lots of employers have used this to have differences in pay on their enhanced employer packages too - however the legislation is changing in 2015 and thus employers will have to match from then.

It's very frustrating.


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

How do you find out about how much adoption allowance you are entitled to? We can't find anything online


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

hi dandlebean, i went on to the direct.gov website and was displayed on there, you have to click on the link for adoption though, good luck x


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Adoption allowance is paid by the agencies and is not a statutory payment.  You won't be able to check online if you are entitled to it as it is means tested by the childs placing authority.

Statutory adoption pay is paid from the government and is the equivalent of statutory maternity pay. You can check online if you're entitled to statutory adoption pay.


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

You could be entitled to tax credits if you have a low income. A lot of benefits are means tested(i work in tax office so know a bit about this).  You may find that child and working tax benefit is worth a claiming if your household income is less than 21k. If not then im affaid its child benefit and adoption allowance.



m of our household income is less


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

oops sorry i actually meant adoption ssp, you very rarely get adoption allowance unless the child that adopt has any specific medical needs, from what i believe it is very hard to get, sorry for the confusion guys x
i am such an


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi, there is a website called "www.entitledto.co.uk" where you can input all your details and it will tell you what you are eligible for.


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

i'd definitely have a crack again at getting your employer to reconsider their policy on maternity pay being preferable to adoption pay. my employers did this, i queried it, they told me to foxtrot oscar but i wouldn't let it lie. and they did change it in the end. it wasn't easy admittedly but worth it!


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

I would definitely see if your employer would match your adoption leave to maternity leave pay. (they have to next year anyway) 
I questioned my manager on my adoption leave entitlement and was told it was whatever it said on direct gov she then printed it out for me. My manager then retired so I told my new manager and my deputy my entitlement was different, they took it straight up with the directors who straight away agreed to match the mat leave!

RE - Adoption allowance, there are no known medical issues with our LO but our SW and LOs SW keep saying to apply for adoption allowance so am going to keep my fingers crossed there!!
LASTLY I know this isn't the case with all LA's but on top of getting all our intro traveling expenses back, we also get £500 settling in fee.


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

Our LA offer the £500 settling in fee as well.


----------

